

New dating site for you to match your friends - sviuff
http://www.woopal.com

======
lajlev
From the press release.

Why should the excitement of online dating only be for single people? Now
Woopal, a new Danish startup, enables everyone to take part in the dating game
by matching their single friends with each other.

